# Idee: Unterschriftenaktion für Dialerverbot



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Hallo,

nach den ganzen Theater mit der automatischen OK Eingabe finde ich, man sollte die Gunst der Stunde und berechtigte Empörung der Masse der Internetsurfer nutzen und ein Unterschriftenaktion oder Petition starten, um ein endgültiges Dialerverbot durchzudrücken.

Das wäre doch eine Idee für die Betreiber dieser Seiten hier. Einen Aufruf machen und jeder trägt sich mit Name und E-Mailadresse ein. Vielleicht finden sich auch noch freiwillige Helfer, die sich in öffentliche Passagen stellen und Unterschriften einsammeln.

Die Petition sollte auf alle Fälle zum Inhalt haben, daß die breite Masse der über Dialer angebotenen Dienste schlicht unseriös ist.

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee. Ich denke, man sollte die Gunst der Stunde nutzen, eh sich die Wogen wieder glätten.

Grüße,
gastfreundlicher Gast


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

gastfreundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Aufruf machen und jeder trägt sich mit Name und E-Mailadresse ein.t



Nette Idee , aber nicht realisierbar , siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.



cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Dann sollte man das eventuell auf eine neue Seite auslagern? Eventuell kann man ja auch die öffentliche Anzeige der E-Mail Adressen unterdrücken - sie quasie nur zur Eingabe zulassen. Ist ja nur wichtig, daß die Vertreter unserer Regierung sie quasie als Ersatzunterschrift erhalten.

Für die Öffentlichkeit könnte ein Listeneintrag so aussehen

Henry B...., Aachen, [email protected]

Kommt schon, seit etwas kreativ, das ist wichtig und die große Chance zum Greifen nah!

Grüße,
gastfreundlicher Gast


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> gastfreundlicher Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairerweise muss man sagen: das ist *hier* grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt. Anderswo ginge es schon, wie Unterschriftenlisten zeigen. Ich habe aber Zweifel, ob man der Idee jenseits von "nett" je mehr wird attestieren können. Eine Petition? Der Souverän bittet nicht, allenfalls um Aufmerksamkeit.   Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung ist ja möglich, die Bereitschaft bei anhaltendem Mißbrauch etwas zu ändern ist wohl auch vorhanden. Und wenn das nicht hilft, so wählt man den Weg über die Gerichte um notorischen Betrügern zu zeigen, was Sache ist.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Fairerweise muss man sagen: das ist *hier* grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.



Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht , sollte man auch die Begründung dafür lesen:


> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und er die Mailadresse veröffentlicht, mit der er angemeldet ist.* Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.*


Was andere Foren dulden, ist deren Bier....

cp


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht , sollte man auch die Begründung dafür lesen:
> 
> 
> > Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> ...


Das ist OK so und gerade der Hinweis auf die spam-Gefahr absolut zutreffend. Natürlich macht man ein Forum nicht, um dann die eigentliche Diskussion außerhalb ablaufen zu lassen. Obwohl ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren kann, dass es hier genug Leute gibt, die öffentliche Diskussionen scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Und das sind nicht immer die Dialeranbieter 

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren kann, dass es hier genug Leute
> gibt, die öffentliche Diskussionen scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Und das sind nicht immer die Dialeranbieter



Interessant , laß mal hören, auf Sensationsberichte bin ich immer scharf  *lechz* 

j.


----------



## sascha (3 September 2004)

Bevor auch dieser Thread durch irrelevanten Quatsch zerredet wird zurück zum Thema: eine Petition gab es schon mal 2002. Und sie ist klassisch im Petitionsausschuss versandet:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/Petition.rtf


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Wie heißt es so schön: Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!

Immer noch besser, als nichts zu tun!

Es ist auch wichtig, die Message rüber zu bringen, daß die Politik dem Irrglauben verfallen ist, daß die meisten Dialer seriös seien. Man muß denen klar machen, daß die weißen Schafe nicht in der Überzahl, sondern eher eine Urban Legend sind.

Außerdem haben wir heute andere Umstände als damals. Damals hat es ja vielleicht auch schon was bewirkt und den Weg für die OK Dialer in der 09009 Gasse geebnet. So nach dem Motto: Sie sollen noch eine Chance bekommen.

Laßt Euch das mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## neward (4 September 2004)

Egal, ob das erfolgsversprechend ist oder nicht, ich halte das für eine gute Sache.
Eine Unterschrift - wie auch immer - kostet mich ja auch nicht viel. 

Schwieriger stelle ich mir vor, Leute zu finden, der das organisatorisch in die Hand nehmen:
- sowohl bzgl. der diversen Formulierungen (Selbstdarstellung, Ziel und Zweck, öffentliche Hinweise ...)
- als auch bzgl. der Ablauf-Organisation
- als auch bzgl. der datentechnischen Umsetzung.

Technisch möglich wäre das bestimmt auch in diesem Forum. Aber es müsste sich jemand finden, der die Zeit hat oder sich nimmt, das zu programmieren. Und da ich vermute, dass die meisten (oder alle?) Leute hier nur ehrenamtlich und nebenbei wirken, ist es natürlich schon eine nachvollziehbare psychologische Hemmschwelle, wenn man von einer gewissen Aussicht auf Erfolg nicht unbedingt überzeugt ist.
Und selbst, wenn sich dafür jemand findet, dann wäre auch erst einer der drei genannten Aufgabenbereiche abgedeckt.

Und konkret zu meiner tragenden Rolle und Aufgabe dabei:
ähh... wo soll ich unterschreiben ?  

Werner


----------



## drboe (4 September 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, ob das erfolgsversprechend ist oder nicht, ich halte das für eine gute Sache.
> Eine Unterschrift - wie auch immer - kostet mich ja auch nicht viel.
> ...
> Und konkret zu meiner tragenden Rolle und Aufgabe dabei:
> ähh... wo soll ich unterschreiben ?


Da liegt doch der Hase beim Hund: es kostet den Einzelnen nicht viel Aufwand, bringt eher nichts und gibt so lediglich das beruhigende Gefühl, etwas getan zu haben. Es ändert sich so aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nichts, so dass man das nahezu zu einer Scheinaktivität erklären muss. Ich meine das ganz ernst: Petitionen sind Relikte aus obrigkeitsstaatlicher Zeit und letztlich Ausdruck der Tatsache, dass man nicht mehr weiter weiß und nun bitte, bitte auch einmal, quasi "gnadenhalber" Gehör finden will. Vorschläge so vorzugehen kommen in Foren mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit, so dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass recht wenig bekannt ist, wie man hier in Deutschland Interessen artikuliert und/oder durchsetzt. Wenn es Regelungsbedarf gibt, Gesetze unzureichend sind, ist die Politik gefordert. Auf die Einfluß zu nehmen ist angesagt, wenn sie (zu lange) untätig ist. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Wege. Ich halte die nicht für ausgeschöpft. Politik und Verwaltung sind zudem an dem Thema dran. Was dabei herauskommt, wird man sehen. Dass dann alle Seiten zufrieden sind, ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber das ist normal und wäre bei einem anderen Weg auch nicht anders.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (4 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor auch dieser Thread durch irrelevanten Quatsch zerredet wird zurück zum Thema: eine Petition gab es schon mal 2002. Und sie ist klassisch im Petitionsausschuss versandet:
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/Petition.rtf


Was Du als irrelvant, Quatsch und Zerreden einstufst, ist natürlich Deine Sache. Dass es angebracht ist, schon bei kleinsten Themaabweichungen grob zu werden, bezweifle ich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

*Petition: Formlos, fristlos, sinnlos? Nein!*



			
				gastfreundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt es so schön: Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!
> 
> Immer noch besser, als nichts zu tun!
> Es ist auch wichtig, die Message rüber zu bringen, daß die Politik dem Irrglauben verfallen ist, daß die meisten Dialer seriös seien. Man muß denen klar machen, daß die weißen Schafe nicht in der Überzahl, sondern eher eine Urban Legend sind.
> Außerdem haben wir heute andere Umstände als damals. Damals hat es ja vielleicht auch schon was bewirkt und den Weg für die OK Dialer in der 09009 Gasse geebnet. So nach dem Motto: Sie sollen noch eine Chance bekommen.



Viele Beschwerden vieler Betroffener über lange Zeit helfen, da hat "gastfreundlicher Gast" tatsächlich Recht. Seriöse Anbieter sind an einer Hand abzuzählen, denn es gibt viele andere Möglichkeiten eines Inkassos. Wer hat kein Konto, keine EC-Karte, keine Kreditkarte? Der Dialer-Müll ist unsinnig wie ein Kropf. 

Na ja, eine einzelne Petition vor ein paar Jahren dürfte noch nicht sehr viel bringen, massenhafte Petitionen und Beschwerden von vielen Betroffenen bringen aber mittelfristig sicher etwas, oder?
Da ich selbst mal eine Petition mit fulminantem Erfolg durchgebracht habe kann ich das schlechte Bild nicht so ganz teilen. Es hängt auch an der Qualität des Vortrages. Auch kann man, neben der eigentlichen Petition, an die beiden zuständigen Ministerien und/oder den VZBV schreiben. 
Sobald ein Waschkorb voll ist tut sich selbst dort etwas ....
Man kann sich ja auf frühere Petitonen/Beschwerden beziehen und feststellen, dass es nur wenig gebracht hat oder die Lage sich sogar massiv verschärft hat, wie der spanische Fall mit 35 Mio. Abzocksumme ja toll gezeigt hat.
Ich benutze nun, spart Umschlag und Porto, die bei:
http://www.spammer-hammer.de früher mal angegebenen Kontakte und habe zwischenzeitlich erstaunlich schnell eine Antwort! Ein Sachbearbeiter rief mal an um mitzuteilen, dass die CDU-Fraktion auf Grund solcher massenhafter Beschwerden einen interfraktionellen Antrag eingebracht hätte. Hat wohl beim ersten Anlauf nicht funktioniert. Politik als mühsames Geschäft des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners? Tatsächlich sagte eine Politiktante aus Berlin, dass der Missbrauch gering im Vergleich zum Nutzen sein würde. Hier hat sich die letzte Zeit aber durch Medien und Beschwerden, Prozeßlawine etc. durchaus ein gewisser Sinneswandel finden lassen. So doof kann kein Parlamentarier mehr sein, dass er nicht merkt, dass der Schaden den Nutzen, wie bei SPAM, längst dicke überholt hat. 

Petitionsausschuß des Deutschen. Bundestages, Berlin
Fax: 030- 227- 360 27

Bundesverbraucherminsiterium (Kynast-Ministerium), Berlin
Fax: 01888- 529- 4263/4306 

Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit, Berlin
Fax: 030- 2014- 7010 
Fax: 01888- 615- 4436


----------



## sascha (4 September 2004)

> Tatsächlich sagte eine Politiktante aus Berlin, dass der Missbrauch gering im Vergleich zum Nutzen sein würde. Hier hat sich die letzte Zeit aber durch Medien und Beschwerden, Prozeßlawine etc. durchaus ein gewisser Sinneswandel finden lassen.



Ja genau, ein Sinneswandel:



> Dialerschutz.de: Die Schweiz hat wegen des Missbrauchs Mehrwertdienste-Dialer ganz verboten. Ein Modell, das im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes auch in Deutschland denkbar wäre?
> 
> Kolloge (Verbraucherministerium): Ein generelles Verbot von Dialern ist nicht sinnvoll, denn ein solches Verbot würde auch die seriösen Anbieter treffen, die weitaus in der Überzahl sind.



Dieses Interview stammt vom *18. August 2004*. Bitte definier mir mal Sinneswandel...


----------



## drboe (4 September 2004)

*Re: Petition: Formlos, fristlos, sinnlos? Nein!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Beschwerden vieler Betroffener über lange Zeit helfen, da hat "gastfreundlicher Gast" tatsächlich Recht.
> ...
> Na ja, eine einzelne Petition vor ein paar Jahren dürfte noch nicht sehr viel bringen, massenhafte Petitionen und Beschwerden von vielen Betroffenen bringen aber mittelfristig sicher etwas, oder?
> ...
> ...


Mißverstehe mich bitte nicht: ich schätze privates Engagement sehr hoch. Dennoch verhält es sich m. E. mit der Durchsetzbarkeit durchaus sinnvoller Forderungen hier anders. Da ist einfach Realismus angesagt, damit man sich nicht unnützt verschleißt. Die direkte Einflußnahme "normaler" Bürger auf die Politik ist recht gering. Jedenfalls deutlich geringer als die der Interessenverbände, sonstige Klüngel und Großindustrie/-banken etc. Petitionen ist gegenüber der täglichen, geballten Lobbyarbeit eine deutlich schlechtere Performance zu attestieren. Wäre dagegen massenhaftes Anprangern von Wirkung, die Politiker hätten sich aktuell von Hartz IV lange verabschiedet.

Jeder Betroffene wird Dir sofort zustimmen, dass es Dailer nicht braucht. Daraus aber eine Erkenntnis der Politik zu machen, halte ich für nahezu aussichtslos. Es gibt hunderte von Gründen dafür. Auf dem Altar des Götzen "Telekommunikation" wird hier seit Jahren der gesunde Menschenverstand geopfert und durch reine Gier ersetzt. Systemimmanente Mißbrauchsmöglichkleiten der etablierten Mehrwertdienste wurden und werden schlicht ignoriert. Was zählt ist der Umsatz in diesem Bereich; mit welchen Mitteln er auch immer erzielt wird. Solange Politiker fast nie zu Opfern der Machenschaften werden (können), man kommuniziert auf Staatskosten, wird sich der Kenntnisstand der Entscheider kaum an der Realität orientieren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aaron (4 September 2004)

*Re: Petition: Formlos, fristlos, sinnlos? Nein!*

..


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Am Montag startet eine Unterschriftenaktion für die Schließung dieses Forums. Grund: Verarsche der "Geschändigten".
Alle geschäftlichen Nutzer der Dialeranbieter unterschreiben (bestimmt 100000) und das wars Lars.
Sacht mal: Merkt Ihr noch was? Mit Unterschriften gegen die Mafia? Mit Papierfalten gegen den Hunger? Mit Sitzstreik gegen den Terror?
Von welchem Planeten stammt Ihr denn? Nicht von Diesem. Das ist schon mal klar.

Klopfer


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Oh, da hat aber jemand ganz schön Angst um seine - auf welche Art auch immer verdienten - Einkünfte  :lol:


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 September 2004)

Ich finde die Idee gar nicht so schlecht.

Ob sich mit einer Liste Forderungen verbinden und vielleicht sogar durchsetzen lassen, würde ich genauso bezweifeln wollen, wie drboe. Allerdings schwebt mir da etwas in Richtung Robinson-Liste vor. Als Anschlussinhaber könnte ich mich dann da eintragen und damit meinen Willen dokumentieren, keine Verträge über Dialer abzuschließen oder Mehrwertnummern generell auf meinem Anschluss nicht nutzen zu wollen. Der seriöse Netzbetreiber kann sich ja dann aus dieser Liste bedienen und diese Anschlüsse von unerwünschten Angeboten ausnehmen. Müsste man vielleicht noch ein wenig dran herumfeilen, aber wäre so mein allererster Gedanke.


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2004)

Klopfer schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal: Merkt Ihr noch was?


Oh ja und die meisten hier sind recht realitätsnah eingestellt. Der (mEn etwas eigensinnige) Gedanke kam von einem User, der seine Idee zur Diskussion stellte. Also, warum nicht? Diskutieren kann man über alles mögliche und angesichts Deines Postings auch z. B. wieder über die Anmeldepflicht hier im Forum. Aber gerade das ist bereits bis zum Abwinken geklärt und anscheinend auch die Überlegung zu der Aktion des gastfreundlichen Gastes im Eingangsposting.


----------



## Counselor (5 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Am Montag startet eine Unterschriftenaktion für die Schließung dieses Forums. Grund: Verarsche der "Geschändigten" ... sabbel sabbel blah ... Klopfer


*plonk*


----------



## drboe (5 September 2004)

*Re: Petition: Formlos, fristlos, sinnlos? Nein!*



			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut - ich staune, wie genau Du hinsiehst. Es sind allerdings Tränen, die mir kommen, weil ich angesichts Deiner Beiträge immer so furchtbar lachen muss. 



> (Um nochmal Andreas im weitesten Sinne zu zitieren: von welchen Zahlen sprichst du? Von den Millionen Premium-SMS die verschickt werden? Oder von den Millionen Hotlines, die wegen Gewinnspielen, Horoskopen und Sex angerufen werden? Oder gar doch vom Schlimmsten: den Dialern?


Ich finde es ja uneingeschränkt positiv, wie Du hier mit wenigen Worten die vielfältigen Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten moderner Telekommunikation aufzeigst. Knapper hätte man es kaum formulieren können. 



> Keine Frage dass es überall Leute gibt, die behaupten nichts von den Kosten gewusst zu haben.)


Keine Frage(n)? aber nicht doch. Die Frage, die hier praktisch tagtäglich im Raume steht lautet: wieviel seriöse Dialer-Anbieter gibt es - und wer sind die, die so unter Umständen furchtbar unkollegial aus der Reihe tanzen? Selbst mit geeinten Recherchen sind solche Anbieter bisher nicht entdeckt worden. 

Ich vermute übrigens, dass wir uns demnächst hier mit vielen Leuten umfänglich zum Thema Anbieter austauschen werden. Ich freue mich schon, wenn wir dann auf diesen Thread zurückkommen können.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Dino (5 September 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte ich mich dann da eintragen und damit meinen Willen dokumentieren, keine Verträge über Dialer abzuschließen oder Mehrwertnummern generell auf meinem Anschluss nicht nutzen zu wollen...



Eigentlich gibt es das schon! Und zwar im Kundendatenbestand der Deutschen Telekom und aller anderen Festnetzanbieter. Da nennt sich das dann Rufnummernsperre!
Will sagen: Da hat inzwischen eine große Anzahl von Anschluss-Inhabern 0190/0900 und soweit möglich auch 00 sperren lassen. Manch einer mag auch voller Glauben an das Gute nur die Dialergasse 09009 gesperrt haben.
Irgendwie ist das sicher auch eine Art "Abstimmung mit den Füßen". Nur leider ist die Zahl derer, die sogar bereit waren, ein paar Euronen für diese Sperre und somit ihre Sicherheit vor Abzockern zu investieren, nirgendwo veröffentlicht und so lässt sich auf die Schnelle keine Statistik auf die Beine stellen. Interessant wäre diese Zahlen schon.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Ihr meint also, es bringt nix, sich bei der Politik Gehör zu verschaffen? Ich will Euch mal ein Beispiel bringen, wo es sich gelohnt hat. Ein völlig anderes Thema, aber da haben es die Betroffenen geschafft, der Politik eine Änderung der Gesundheitsreform abzuringen.

Es geht um das Thema künstliche Befruchtung. Für viele ein Tabuthema. Wen es nicht betrtifft, der denkt dabei nur an Lifestylemedizin oder ähnliches (übrigens auch unser Kanzler) Tatsächlich verbirgt sich hinter dieser Thematik eine echte Problematik, die an vielen vorbei geht: Europa wird nach und nach schleichend unfruchtbar - das ist kein Witz! Jedes 7. Paar ist schon von Unfruchtbarkeit betroffen. Die betroffenen haben ein Forum unter www.klein-putz.de. Schaut mal rauf, wie viel User sich da tummeln - das ist genauso groß wie dieses hier, wenn nicht noch größer.

Die Politk wollte im Rahmen der Gesudheitsreform die künstliche Befruchtung komplett als Kassenleistung streichen. Für viele (auch für mich) ist das die einzigste Chance, ein Kind zu bekommen. Ohne Kassenübernahme zahlt man pro Versuch mehrere tausend Euro. Ungefähr 4 Versuche braucht man.

Durch gebündelte Aktionen, Proteste und Aufklärungsschreiben an Politiker hat es das Forum um www.klein-putz.de geschafft dieses Tabuthema bei den Politikern zu Gehör zu bringen und sie es verstehen zu lassen. 

Und wir haben was erreicht: Sie haben die Reform geändert und die Krankenkassen übernehmen jetzt zumindestens 50% der Kosten.

Man kann also was erreichen. Wen es interessiert, der kann ja in dem Forum mal reinschauen, was damals so lief. Viele haben sich beteiligt, betroffen hat es die meisten.

Grüße,
gastfreundlicher Gast


----------



## drboe (5 September 2004)

gastfreundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr meint also, es bringt nix, sich bei der Politik Gehör zu verschaffen?



Klingt wie schwarz oder weiß, rein oder rauss, gross oder klein, dick oder dünn, Kaffee oder Tee, ja oder nein, Alles oder nichts. 

Warum so schablonenhaft? Einflußnahme auf Politik/Politiker: aber ja. Petition: eher nicht. Ich habe keine Lust, die Gründe für diese persönliche Ansicht ein weiteres Mal vorzukauen. Steht hier ja schon. Aber: jeder wie er mag. Wenn *Du* eine Petition für sinnvoll hälst, dann verfasse eine, suche Mitstreiter und zieh' das einfach durch. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja - allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz - das Unerwartete. Viel Glück!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

Das ist jetzt falsch rüber gekommen. Ich bin gar nicht auf die Petion fixiert. Sinnvoll ist, was die meiste Aussicht auf Erfolg bringt. Damals bei Klein-putz.de wurde das durch direkten Kontakt mit Politikern erreicht. Jeder hat seinen lokalen Abgordneten, bei dem er sich einen Termin holen kann und ihm die Problematik schildern kann. Schließlich wurden diese gewählt, um die Interessen zu vertreten.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## sascha (6 September 2004)

> Sinnvoll ist, was die meiste Aussicht auf Erfolg bringt.



Ich schließe nicht aus, dass wir da gar nicht mal auf dem falschen Weg sind...


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

*Petition*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Sinnvoll ist, was die meiste Aussicht auf Erfolg bringt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich schließe nicht aus, dass wir da gar nicht mal auf dem falschen Weg sind...



Dann sollten Sie, neben der Petition, auch die beiden Ministerien anschreiben, denen dieser Gesetzesquatsch zu verdanken ist: 

Bundesverbraucherministerium ("BM Verbraucherentrechtung"?) 
Fax: 01888- 529- 4263/4306 

Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit 
........................
Fax: 030- 2014- 7010 
Fax: 01888- 615- 4436 

Petitionsausschuß des dt. Bundestages 
Fax: 030- 227- 360 27


----------

